# cohutta or rich mtn



## mbhawkins123 (Aug 29, 2009)

which is better place for bear w/ bow ....cohutta or rich??

want to put my south ga buddy on bear in early oct  which one does he have the highest chance..

or should i wait til first gun hunt at rich?   i dont wana gun hunt cohutta, too many people !!


----------



## gobbler10ga (Aug 30, 2009)

saw 2 on Rich mt this weekend


----------



## fi8shmasty (Aug 30, 2009)

Since you live in dalton,.. Why don't you try a little scouting???


----------



## whitetailfreak (Aug 30, 2009)

the cohutta gun hunts certainly aren't crowded if you get away from the roads. gon list the dec hunt at 5.9 hunters per sq mile and the oct hunt at 7.2 hunters per sq mile. if you live in dalton i would concentrate on cohutta.


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter (Aug 30, 2009)

Either one. Lots of bear on both of them. I have seen more bear on Cohutta and I see just about as many folks on Rich Mtn as I do at Cohutta but I dont bow hunt I'm talken about gun hunts. Like whitetailfreak said get way off the roads.


----------



## mbhawkins123 (Aug 30, 2009)

well i have scouted cohutta some, but rich is a good bit further for me....but if its worth it, i will go to rich...but thats while im asking on this FORUM jut to get other intelligent OPINIONS ....because thats what this message board is for, right?????   LISTEN please dont respond if your gonna be SMART *** .....


----------



## derontank (Aug 30, 2009)

*bears*



mbhawkins123 said:


> which is better place for bear w/ bow ....cohutta or rich??
> 
> want to put my south ga buddy on bear in early oct  which one does he have the highest chance..
> 
> or should i wait til first gun hunt at rich?   i dont wana gun hunt cohutta, too many people !!



Have seen alot more bears on Cohutta than I ever have on Rich Mtn. I would gamble on CMA. Would have a good chance for a hog too.


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter (Aug 30, 2009)

mbhawkins123 said:


> well i have scouted cohutta some, but rich is a good bit further for me....but if its worth it, i will go to rich...but thats while im asking on this FORUM jut to get other intelligent OPINIONS ....because thats what this message board is for, right?????   LISTEN please dont respond if your gonna be SMART *** .....



You got some in every crowd. Cohutta is a good bit closer to you and theres plenty of bear there. Scout as much as you can and hunt hard. And remember a bears nose is as good or better than a deers if ole big boy smells you, its over. Good Luck to you and your buddy.


----------



## mbhawkins123 (Aug 30, 2009)

ngamtnhunter, 
thanks a lot for the info !


----------



## whitetailfreak (Aug 30, 2009)

look high on cohutta right now. red oaks are starting to drop and i have been seeing good sign under them. look for broken off limbs on the ground beneath them and fresh scat.


----------



## caver101 (Sep 3, 2009)

Was on rich last weekend. Its EAT UP with bear sign. Talked to officer Joe Hill (very very nice guy) and he said that all bear stations were hit this year in one night. The bear population needs to be thinned out up there. Our property in Cherry Log is eat up as well. Hope some of yall get up there and kill a truck load of'em!

More bear sign than I have ever seen up there before.


----------



## contender* (Sep 3, 2009)

My Dad lives right on the edge of Rich, he's had to take the bird and squirrel feeders down because he's had bears in his yard on several occasions and Mom ain't having any of that.

We also have a hunt club just off of Cohutta and plenty of bear sign there as well. Just takes some huntin.
Either place you try get off in the backcountry as others have said.


----------

